# Diagnosticando programador JDM



## alexv (Ago 8, 2011)

Que tal gente! estoy armando mi primer programador JDM, el esquema es el siguiente:

http://www.jdm.homepage.dk/newpic22.gif

Ahora, estoy probandolo con windows 7, abro el icprog 1.06c, lo configuro para utilizar "JDM Programmer" COM1 en Windows API (tambien lo probe con Direct I/O utilizando el modo de compatibilidad win98) abro el "Hardware Check" y al clickear "Enable Data Out" el "Data In" no se activa.

por lo que estuve leyendo, el Data In corresponde al CTS y el Data Out corresponde al DTR.
en el esquema veo que CTS y DTR estan conectados entre si con una resistencia de 1K5.

Hice una medicion de voltaje entre DTR y GND (con el JDM conectado) y me da -7.2v cuando la señal de DTR esta inactiva, y +11.24v cuando la señal DTR esta activa.

Ahora bien, mido voltaje entre CTS y GND (con el JDM conectado) y me da +4.2v cuando la señal DTR esta inactiva y +11.24V cuando la señal DTR esta activa.

Haciendo esta prueba creo entender porque el CTS no da un valor de "activo": CTS deberia tener un voltaje negativo para que marque un valor Activo (segun el wiki de rs232). Lo probe tanto en icprog hardware check, como en un script que hice yo en python para activar/desactivar DTR y leer el estado de CTS.

tambien probe simplificar el circuito para realizar la misma prueba de medicion, conecte una resistencia de 1k5 entre DTR y CTS y volvi a medir voltajes, ocurre lo mismo, a CTS no le llega un voltaje negativo al desactivar DTR, mide cerca de +4v (mientras que DTR mide -7.2v) 

Estan bien las pruebas que realize o se me esta escapando algo? por lo visto el RS232 de mi pc (y de otra pc en la que probe), si bien entregan +|- 11v no parecen funcionar correctamente para el JDM, hay algo mas que pueda hacer? 

cualquier dato o ayuda que me puedan dar me va a ser muy util! soy medio novato con todo esto, y me rehuso a comprar un programador PIC.

si no logro hacer andar este serial JDM, voy a ver de armar uno de puerto paralelo, pero quisiera entender porque no esta andando el JDM..

muchisimas gracias por cualquier informacion que puedan darme!!


----------



## foso (Ago 8, 2011)

creo que ese programador es este:  . Fijate que abajo hay un comentario con otro link. Tal vez puedas chequear el circuito.
Saludos y suerte.


----------



## alexv (Ago 8, 2011)

foso dijo:


> creo que ese programador es este:  . Fijate que abajo hay un comentario con otro link. Tal vez puedas chequear el circuito.
> Saludos y suerte.



si, el circuito lo revise varias veces, y no encuentro ninguna falla, probe de hacerle algunas modificaciones, ya que lo tengo montado en un protoboard, pero hasta ahora ninguna variacion de jdm me reporta bien el "DATA IN" en el icprog, es por eso que explico el troubleshooting que estoy haciendo sobre DTR/CTS para ver si es un problema del rs232, alguien puede darme una mano?

gracias


----------



## foso (Ago 8, 2011)

Yo no me acuerdo bien del Icprog pero lo he usado. Fijate bien cual es la configuración en la que lo usas. Sino probá con el winPic800. Pero lo mas probable es que sea error del circuito, fijate que esten bien los cables en el enchufe DB9. No se que decirte.


----------



## Shunt (Ago 8, 2011)

Un excelente grabador:
http://feng3.cool.ne.jp/en/pg5v2.html













El diseño de PCB se pueden encontrar en la página en formato pdf.

Aplicacion (hecho en .Net y compatible con Windows 7):
http://feng3.cool.ne.jp/4u/index_es.html

Recomiendo este programa para el proyecto arriba y tambien probar tu proyecto:
(compatible con Windows 7)
http://members.aon.at/electronics/pic/picpgm/






Saludos.


----------



## johncaro12 (Ago 9, 2011)

Hola deberias tener estas configuraciones.





Debes tener en cuenta ciertas cosas...
CTS es para leer el pic me parece... osea es entrada a la PC, no salida
Date cuenta, que se usa una "tierra virtual" esa tierra es la linea azul que esta mas abajo que todas, tan virtual es que ahora el GND ese del DB9 pasa a ser el +Vdd osea como los 5 voltios con que se alimenta el circuito.

Tambien me voy a animar a armar este circuito....
Ahi me comentas como te fue ok?
Saludos


----------



## alexv (Ago 9, 2011)

bueno gente! muchisimas gracias por las respuestas, Foso, tenias razon! lei tu mensaje y me puse a revisar el cableado DB9 que es lo unico que no habia verificado! confundi un cable naranja por uno rojo! habia intercambiado CTS por RTS, los puse como corresponde y salio arando el PIC! jajaja, pude grabar un PIC18F2550 sin problemas, utilice el picpgm que me recomendo shunt, porque me encanto el auto-detect que tiene, esta buenisimo. Ahora junto todas las imagenes y diagramas que use para los que les interese armar un programador JDM sobre protoboard.

Bueno aca está el JDM con el cual pude programar mi PIC 18F2550

Esquema (igualito al http://www.jdm.homepage.dk/newpics.htm)





descargar Esquema

Diagrama del Protoboard:





Descargar diagrama protoboard

Foto de como queda montado:





Descargar Foto

Espero que a alguien le sirva


----------



## foso (Ago 9, 2011)

Felicitaciones alexv, ahora que podes programar el pic18f2550 te podés armar un clon del pikit2. Mas cómodo por USB. 

Saludos.


----------



## magius (Sep 26, 2011)

He utilizado el esquema y el programa para grabar un PIC18F2550 con el bootloader del "Pinguino" y funciona a la perfección!
Muchas gracias!


----------



## juan14nob (Nov 2, 2011)

Hola estoy haciendo un programador para programar en mi pic pero no logro que funcione.. :S
use este circuito que encontre en la web se conecta en el puerto serie , alguien puede decirme si esta bien asi? o como puedo empezar a medir las fallas 







Saludos!!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 3, 2011)

juan14nob dijo:


> Hola estoy haciendo un programador para programar en mi pic pero no logro que funcione.. :S
> use este circuito que encontre en la web se conecta en el puerto serie , alguien puede decirme si esta bien asi? o como puedo empezar a medir las fallas
> 
> Saludos!!


Ese es el clasico programador JDM
Ese programador es de los mejores que hay para empezar por su sencilles.
Yo lo tengo armado y funciona perfectamente.
Y para empezar a checar las fallas de tu montaje,
Date una vuelta por aca en este Link.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/diagnosticando-programador-jdm-61054/#post537501
Por si lo quieres conectar a DB9 Mira como:




Y Aqui todo explicado:
http://perso.wanadoo.es/pictob/jdmd.htm#programador_jdmd


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2011)

Ese programador (JDM) es sencillo y funciona bastante bien, yo lo hice muchas veces y casi nunca tube problemas, yo comprobaría:
conexión de la ficha, ya que en el diagrama figura la *DB25 macho*.
pistas cortadas 
diodos invertidos
Zener invertidos o cruzados
y aumentaría el valor de los capacitores (a 220 o 470 uF)
comprobalo con tranquilidad por que es casi seguro que te funcionará.
Si podes subí un fotografía de tu circuito para tratar de orientarnos más.


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 3, 2011)

Temas combinados...


----------



## Gerson strauss (Nov 3, 2011)

Para los que vayan a construir el JDM, les recomiendo el de 3 transistores. Sirve para programar la familia de Pics 12fxxx, de lo contrario tendran grandes problemas.

Saludos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 3, 2011)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Para los que vayan a construir el JDM, les recomiendo el de 3 transistores. Sirve para programar la familia de Pics 12fxxx, de lo contrario tendran grandes problemas.
> 
> Saludos.


 Yo no tengo ese problema con el de 2 transistores.
Graba perfectamente las familias de PIC
12X5XX
12X67X
16C55X
16X61X
16X62X
16X71X
16X84
Y las memorias I2C 24CXX
Donde el problema que existia con los PIC 12X5XX
ya esta esta resuelto en los nuevos esquemas.
El problema era pero con el esquema de 1 transistor que es el original JDM84


----------



## Gerson strauss (Nov 3, 2011)

Para grabar por ejemplo el PIC 12F675, se necesita controlar el VDD al ritmo del voltage de programacion. Yo tengo el JDM de los esquemas posteados aqui, y me da problemas con ese PIC. 

Le agregue el tercer transistor por el ICSP y ahora los graba perfecto. 

http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=433790
http://feng3.nobody.jp/en/vddctrl.html


----------



## kotito (Jun 22, 2012)

Tengo una duda. He hecho el esquema de alexv porque yo también tengo un pic de 18f2550, lo único que no esta igual es que mi condensador es de 47u en vez de 22u, no se si eso es importante

La cosa es que al conectarlo al pc windows 7, no pasa nada y el picpgm no me lo detecta. ¿Tengo que instalar algún tipo de dirver?


----------



## alexv (Jun 22, 2012)

kotito dijo:


> Tengo una duda. He hecho el esquema de alexv porque yo también tengo un pic de 18f2550, lo único que no esta igual es que mi condensador es de 47u en vez de 22u, no se si eso es importante
> 
> La cosa es que al conectarlo al pc windows 7, no pasa nada y el picpgm no me lo detecta. ¿Tengo que instalar algún tipo de dirver?



conozco poco de electronica, pero imagino que si el condensador es de mayor capacidad no hay problema.

Con respecto al programador, no requiere drivers de ningun tipo, solo un puerto serial con voltaje suficiente (lo cual excluye a los adaptadores usb-serial o puertos seriales de voltaje insuficiente). revisa bien a fondo las conexiones a ver si te falta algo o algo esta mal conectado..

saludos,
alex


----------



## pispis22 (Ago 6, 2012)

hola, buenas tardes, es para solicitar si me pueden colaborar con un Programador JDM por puerto paralelo DB25 para poder programar mi PIC18F2550 para mi Pickit2 clon que etengo armado, el cual no he podido programar el pic, agradeseria el esquematico que me faciliten para montar en la protoboar.


----------



## judex (Ago 6, 2012)

yo os recomiendo esta variacion, yo lo he programado con el 16f628 y el 16f84 y no he tenido ningun problema
si quereis uno para programar pics de la serie 18f buscar por interñet el jdm plus
link:http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Programador-PIC.html


----------



## Wenopalweb (Nov 3, 2012)

y a este jdm se le pueden agregar LED o se tendrian problemas con la corriente?
saludos..


----------



## everardors (Mar 29, 2013)

buenas, me hice este programador para empezar en esto de los pic, pero tengo el problema que al activar el mclr desde el ic-prog solo tengo 8.2 v y la verdad estoy un poco perdido donde tengo que revisar o cambiar, segun el esquema que utilize revise todas las conexiones y estan bien, abajo esta el esquema que utilizo. gracias


----------



## miguelus (Mar 29, 2013)

Buenas tardes everardors.

El funcionamiento de ese programador es un tanto peculiar, pero afortundamente Iprog dispone de una utilidad, Prueba de harvare, que nos ayudará a comprobar si todo funciona bien.

Lo primero que tenemos que hacer es comprobar el Puerto Serie y medir las tensiones de salida.

Para ello tenemos que abrir el Icprog, luego seleccionamos "Prueba de harvare"
y nos aseguraremos que no hay ninguna opción seleccionada.

En esta condición mediremos las tensiones en la salida del Puerto Serie, tendremos que tener las siguiente tensiones medidas con respecto al chasis del PC.

Pin 1 = 0V
Pin 2 = 0V
Pin 3 = -11V
Pin 4 = -11V
Pin 5 = 0V (este Pin es GND)
Pin 6 = 0V
Pin 7 = -11V
Pin 8 = 0V
Pin 9 = 0V

Las tensiones marcadas con -11V son aproximadas, dependiendo del PC pueden variar en +- 1 o 2 Voltios.

Normalmente los PC´s de sobremesa no dan ningún problema

Si tu PC es un Portátil es posible que estas tensiones estén mucho más bajas, en este caso olvídate de poder utilizarlo, este Programador no funcionará, es el precio que hay que pagar por utilizar un Programador tan simple.

Sigamos con la prueba...

Activa la casilla "Habilitar MCLR

El Pin 3 pasará de medir -11V a medir +11V

Activa la casilla "Habilitar Data out

El Pin 4 pasará a medir +11V

Activa la casilla "Habilitar CLK"

El Pin 7 pasará a medirá  +11V

Ahora puentea los Pines 4 y 8, si la casilla "Habilitar MCLR2 está activada la casilla "Data in" se activará.

Con esto hemos completado la prueba del Puerto serie.

Las tensiones de +11V pueden variar +- 1 o 2 Voltios, igualmente si el PC es un Portátil, es posible que estas tensiones sean más bajas por lo que el Programador no podrá funcionar.

Ahora conecta el Programador al Cable Serie.

Para medir las siguientes tensiones tomaremos como Referencia (GND) el Negativo de los Condensadores Electrolíticos.
Las siguientes tensiones la mediremos en el Zócalo de 18 Pines.
Punta Negativa en el Pin 9
Punta Positiva en el Pin 11.
Activamos “Habilitar Data Out” , la tensión en el Pin 11 variará de -2V a +4V y la casilla “Data in” se activará.
Punta Positiva en el Pin 12.
Activamos “Habilitar CLK”, la tensión en el Pin 12 variará de -2V a 4V.
Punta Positiva en el Pin 4.
Activamos “Habilitar MCLR”, la tensión en el Pin 4 variará de -.3V a +12,5V .
Con estos pasos queda  probado el Programador.
Estas tensiones son las que he medido en mi programador, lleva varios años funcionando, nunca he tenido problema alguno.
La Resistencia Ajustable de 1K que tienes en la línea RST yo la tengo fija de 390Ω.
La otra Resistencia Ajustable, en mi circuito no está, en su lugar hay un puente.
Espero que este pequeño tutorial te sirva de ayuda.

Por último, todos los Diodos 1N4148 yo los he sustituido por el BAT42 ya que este es de baja caída de tensión.

Sal U2


----------



## everardors (Abr 24, 2013)

perdon por la tardanza

miguelus, gracias por responder y si me sirvio mucho de ayuda para encontrar el conrto que le deje al programador, ya esta funcionando, gracias


----------

